# damn insurance



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree. I was 24 when I got my GTSt and it cost me £1400 with 4years NCB and a garage and I had to do a lot of ringing to get that. I am now 26 and it is still the same  At 21 there is a good chance you may not even get insured especially after only owning a Saxo.

Sorry to put a downer on it but I would certainly look at the insurance first, not to mention running costs and petrol.

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi mate

i am in same situation who u insured through ?? 
and have u declared any mods if any are done ?? 
as mine is currently off road and just throwing some ideas round

thaks lee


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*bugger*

hit the wrong button this should have been a reply to Chris on the Skyline and 10k thread.

I ended up insured with Privilege this year, but my first year was with Tesco. Best not to get me started on them


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

no probs will try them


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

no, it shouldn't be here it should be under the other one


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

You have not stated how much you want to spend on insurance. I'm 21 with 1 previous claim (my precious lexus!) and was quoted £4000 although would of saved £1000 if i did not have any claims.
I found while i was searching that for youg drivers tesco and egg were unbeatable.


----------



## bazzcfc (Sep 11, 2002)

*well try tescos*

this will make some people cry as my only other car has been a saxo

23 years old
3 years NCB
private road postcode and garaged
all for the low low price of £1500 fullly comp


----------

